# South Carolina Club Looking for Members



## CPiper (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.piedmonthuntclub.com/

Youth & Family Oriented!

I believe we had 2 bucks make the SC record books last year, here is one of them.






If interested call me at 803-684-5458 or email me at cpiper@infoave.net

Lots more info & pics on the web site - take a peek!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW thats a nice buck!  in S.C.???  Amazing.  Club looks nice just to far from North Ga.


----------



## CPiper (Apr 28, 2006)

On your ?? about that buck being from SC. Here is a thread that has some pics of nice bucks, Not related to PHC.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=42406

Here are some more good SC bucks

152"






Never Scored, but I do believe he'd make SC's book.
Weighed in at 227lbs





I believe this one was in the 160's





This one is in the top 10 - cannot remember the score, but I think it also made B&C


----------



## CPiper (Apr 28, 2006)

A REAL 7x7 = 14 pnts  (never scored, probably never will be scored)





This buck was only 3.5 years of age




Same hunter - different buck




Look at them bases!

This IS a Piedmont Hunt Club buck - made state books, 
139"





More PHC deer


----------



## CPiper (Apr 28, 2006)

More PHC bucks


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 28, 2006)

Trying to get a pdf downloaded....I take it from your sig lines that you run'em with dogs.  Is it "dog" hunting only or do you allow still/stand hunting?


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW...you must have good soil, genetics and a great QDM program going....its Dog hunting though?


----------



## CPiper (May 1, 2006)

Sorry fellas ....... miscommunication.

I am involved in 2 clubs, One is a still hunt club and that is Piedmont Hunt Club. I am also involved in a dog club, Blackville Hunt Club.

I posted pics from both clubs.
I posted pics just because so many people believe that SC does not, or cannot produce, some VERY respectable bucks. I just wanted to demonstrate that SC can and does produce some very decent bucks, that is all.
I think I spelled it out where each buck was from - or at least I spelled it out which bucks are PHC (Piedmont Hunt Club) bucks.

Thanks!!


----------

